# 3 Principal Types of Machinery, need Help!



## cjdulz (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi guys, do you happen to have a drawing or autocad maybe of the following:
- Direct-couples slow-speed diesel engines,
- Medium-speed diesels with a gearbox, and
- Steam turbine with a gearbox drive to the propeller ?

Please, I really need your help guys.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

If you look in my Gallery on Page 1 you will see a photograph of a Parsons Turbine Set with a Double Reduction Gear.
Please note when this set was constructed there was no CAD/CAM. It was drawn by hand, marked off by hand ,machined by hand adjustments and fitted together by hand, all done by skilled Craftsmen who also maintained them.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Slow speed diesel drawings in dfx can be found here http://marine.man.eu/two-stroke/installation-drawings


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## cjdulz (Nov 19, 2014)

Duncan112 said:


> Slow speed diesel drawings in dfx can be found here http://marine.man.eu/two-stroke/installation-drawings


Thank you very much dear sir! ^_^


----------



## cjdulz (Nov 19, 2014)

chadburn said:


> If you look in my Gallery on Page 1 you will see a photograph of a Parsons Turbine Set with a Double Reduction Gear.
> Please note when this set was constructed there was no CAD/CAM. It was drawn by hand, marked off by hand ,machined by hand adjustments and fitted together by hand, all done by skilled Craftsmen who also maintained them.


That's one cool engine sir considering the timeline it existed. Thank you! It's a really great help.


----------



## cjdulz (Nov 19, 2014)

billyboy said:


> A warm welcome aboard from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


Sir Billyboy, thanks for the warm welcome. Had to search through page 11 of Google to find this site. It's actually very helpful for students like me.


----------

